# Is the Grand Seiko Snowflake too big?



## egwatchfan (Dec 9, 2015)

Pretty straightforward question... ;-) Very curious to see what the group thinks. Take the poll and we'll all find out!


----------



## chenpofu (Feb 21, 2015)

like everything else, it depends on each person's wrist and preference.


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

No, perfect size imo


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

None of the above. I love the unique dial, but wouldn’t buy one because besides being to large for my wrist size, I don’t particularly fancy the case design.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Saw it on the wrist of a fellow WIS once and it looked perfect!
I guess if you use it as your dress watch then 2mm less in diameter would be better.
I personally view it as an everyday watch so I would personally not want to have it any other way.


----------



## Nom de Forum (Oct 17, 2012)

I own one.

None of the above.

The only size measurement where the Snowflake needs a reduction is in thickness. The current thickness is acceptable but not desirable. A reduction to 11mm would be ideal in my opinion. It is my understanding the minimum size for a spring drive movement limits much reduction in thickness.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I wore my SKX009 the day I tried on a Snowflake, which probably helped the Snowflake to feel just right.

It's thicker than my Rado and my Citizen, though. There's no way around that fact.

But it's also _comfortable_ despite its size. I can't ignore how much difference the titanium's weight makes, too.

Would I be happy if it was thinner? Sure. There are several watches from other manufacturers that I wish were thinner, too.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Kudos to you OP for a very well thought out poll :-!


----------



## Alysandir (Jun 29, 2016)

egwatchfan said:


> Pretty straightforward question... ;-) Very curious to see what the group thinks. Take the poll and we'll all find out!


Going to guess that the folks who find 41.5mm to be too big will vote that way, regardless of the brand or model. Same for those who think that size too small or just right. Not sure what the selection of the GS Snowflake has to do with i.

Regards, 
Alysandir


----------



## Alysandir (Jun 29, 2016)

Nom de Forum said:


> I own one.
> 
> None of the above.
> 
> The only size measurement where the Snowflake needs a reduction is in thickness. The current thickness is acceptable but not desirable. A reduction to 11mm would be ideal in my opinion. It is my understanding the minimum size for a spring drive movement limits much reduction in thickness.


Also own one and feel the same. Have the same issue with my Omega Globemaster as well; could stand to be a bit thinner but co-axial is the limiting factor.

Regards, 
Alysandir


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

I've never even considered the question. It's funny because I find the majority of GS to be too thick when I've tried them on but the thought never crossed my mind on my Snowflake.


----------



## egwatchfan (Dec 9, 2015)

Domo said:


> Kudos to you OP for a very well thought out poll :-!


Thanks!!
(And thanks to all so far for your replies!)


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

It's one of their thinner watches and the case doesn't add as much as say the 44 case would. Some of GS's dial patters need a bit more space to really show off, so too big? If you have small wrists it might be, but for most people I'd guess it's a perfect sports watch size. If you're wanting it to be your dress watch then yeah you better have some big old wrists. 

I'll admit I'm coming around to some bigger watches if the dial is really cool.


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

catlike said:


> I've never even considered the question. It's funny because I find the majority of GS to be too thick when I've tried them on but the thought never crossed my mind on my Snowflake.
> 
> View attachment 13078791


Agreed! That's why I sold the SBGJ hi beat GMT - way too thick and top heavy for me.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

The Snowflake remains the most influential contemporary GS in my opinion. It has so many things right that it's almost the perfect watch. 

The power reserve dial is the only flaw and imo is there only so that watches significantly above it have something to offer the buyer through its placement at the back of the watch. 

The wrist hugging case shape has never made me think it's too thick.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

I tried one on at my local GS boutique back around Christmas time. Second photo is the only GS I own which is the 37mm SBGX061.

I enjoyed wearing the Snowflake and it is a potential future purchase but is about 4th or 5th on my wish list.


----------



## barutanseijin (Sep 18, 2017)

zuiko said:


> The power reserve dial is the only flaw and imo is there only so that watches significantly above it have something to offer the buyer through its placement at the back of the watch.


Aside from being too big, it also has that date window. Together with the power reserve indicator, this makes for a somewhat busy dial. All the clutter detracts from the beauty of the dial. Now, I understand people like date complications, but there should at least be a no date version.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

barutanseijin said:


> Aside from being too big, it also has that date window. Together with the power reserve indicator, this makes for a somewhat busy dial. All the clutter detracts from the beauty of the dial. Now, I understand people like date complications, but there should at least be a no date version.


If there were a Snowflake with no PR or date window in a 44GS case that was max 11mm thick, I think that would be it for many people.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

zuiko said:


> If there were a Snowflake with no PR or date window in a 44GS case that was max 11mm thick, I think that would be it for many people.


And maybe my hair will grow back .

C'mon, those of us who know GS know this is pretty unlikely, way too much change at once. But it's a worthy thing to hope for.

All mechanical, all the time


----------



## Nom de Forum (Oct 17, 2012)

whineboy said:


> And maybe my hair will grow back .
> 
> C'mon, those of us who know GS know this is pretty unlikely, way too much change at once. But it's a worthy thing to hope for.
> 
> All mechanical, all the time


We should demonstrate the audacity of hope. :-d

Does anyone really need a PR?


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

no interest in any watch that is 40 MM + , unless equipped with a rotating diving bezel.

SNWFLK = too big for me, wish it was 39 mm .


----------



## bkdc (Jul 16, 2017)

I own one but I haven't worn it in 5 months. I agree that the issue is thickness and not diameter although the curved lugs help with the thickness.. My favorite Grand Seiko is 39mm. SBGA079. It is awesome and my most worn watch. I'm selling my Snowflake.


----------



## verymickey (Sep 7, 2016)

i would like to see a no-date version of the snowflake .


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Nom de Forum said:


> We should demonstrate the audacity of hope. :-d
> 
> Does anyone really need a PR?


Probably not. But it makes some sense for an auto - you can't always tell how 'wound' an auto watch is just by wearing it, whereas with a handwind you know when it was last wound (for me, the morning when I put it on).

I find it odd that the Spring Drives have power reserve complications, but the 28.8 automatics don't, even though both types of watches have 72 hour power reserves. Maybe GS initially did it for Spring Drives to show people the new technology was reliable, and now GS considers it to be a hallmark of Spring Drive?

All mechanical, all the time


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

whineboy said:


> Probably not. But it makes some sense for an auto - you can't always tell how 'wound' an auto watch is just by wearing it, whereas with a handwind you know when it was last wound (for me, the morning when I put it on).
> 
> I find it odd that the Spring Drives have power reserve complications, but the 28.8 automatics don't, even though both types of watches have 72 hour power reserves. Maybe GS initially did it for Spring Drives to show people the new technology was reliable, and now GS considers it to be a hallmark of Spring Drive?
> 
> All mechanical, all the time


Hmm.

I don't own a watch with a power reserve indicator (yet!), but it's kinda easy to see which one has run down -- it's the one that's stopped.  But I could imagine owning more than one with a PR on the dial, seeing which one is low on reserve, and then choose to wear that one to build it back up.

Oh, but I've got two solar quartz watches that roughly display their power reserves. The G-Shock has a small indicator on the dial that shows Low, Medium, and Full; and the analog Citizen's seconds hand will move differently depending on reserve power level when you press the side button. They obviously last a lot longer than a mechanical, but they still indicate when I should move them from their dark corner over to a windowsill.


----------



## wzm4114 (Sep 30, 2016)

When I tried it on it definitely wore larger than the 1mm difference to the high beat GMT... think it's the length of the lugs, and the white dial also makes it appear larger


----------



## verymickey (Sep 7, 2016)

wzm4114 said:


> When I tried it on it definitely wore larger than the 1mm difference to the high beat GMT... think it's the length of the lugs, and the white dial also makes it appear larger


agreed. I was lucky and able to try on a peacock and snowflake at the same time and you nailed it. The lug length and shape have created a physical difference in how they wear and the white dial creates a visual difference in how they wear.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

I've had mine for a few years. The watch is perfect. Many have come and gone over the years but I think my Snowflake and Speedmaster will be with me until I die.









The poll should really be 'Is Your Wrist too Small for the Snowflake?' lol


----------



## supergrilldds (Mar 28, 2017)

I"m looking forward to seeing on at my AD soon. It seems perfect to me for an everyday watch.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

whineboy said:


> Probably not. But it makes some sense for an auto - you can't always tell how 'wound' an auto watch is just by wearing it, whereas with a handwind you know when it was last wound (for me, the morning when I put it on).
> 
> I find it odd that the Spring Drives have power reserve complications, but the 28.8 automatics don't, even though both types of watches have 72 hour power reserves. Maybe GS initially did it for Spring Drives to show people the new technology was reliable, and now GS considers it to be a hallmark of Spring Drive?
> 
> All mechanical, all the time


Power reserve was one of the BIG issues in the history of development of Spring Drive tech. They got everything sorted and working, but still wouldn't rest until they got it to 3 days, and getting it there was like the crowning achievement. At least that's something I somehow recall. That's probably why they insist on the PR. However I do predict that it will slowly be phased out due to all the constant whinage about it.

Personally, it's been something that people have found of interest when they see my Snowflake. Not interesting in that it's being an eyesore, just interesting because they don't know what it is and it's a relatively unique feature. Personally, I like it, and have no problem with how it looks. But more than that I like the functionality of it. When it gets phased out, hopefully it will be in the case back and not totally eliminated.


----------



## elysium73 (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't mind the PR. I could go either way with it, but I do like how detailed it is with it's grooves and how it catches the lighting.


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)

41mm is pretty large for a dress watch in my opinion. Certainly too big for my 6.25" wrist and I would not consider buying one.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Only a couple outliers saying it's too small, one of whom hasn't actually handled one. Safe to say it could lose 1mm to 40mm. 39mm would be better imo, but 40mm would be a safe move to make. That wouldn't make me trade mine in, but a 39mm (non precious metal) version might have me thinking.


----------



## verymickey (Sep 7, 2016)

Mark355 said:


> 41mm is pretty large for a dress watch in my opinion. Certainly too big for my 6.25" wrist and I would not consider buying one.


agreed. although i am sure that most will argue that the snowflake is not intended to be a dress watch... that said its a 41 that wears like a 43. If it was 39mm it would be a perfect daily

M!


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

bluedialer said:


> Only a couple outliers saying it's too small, one of whom hasn't actually handled one. Safe to say it could lose 1mm to 40mm. 39mm would be better imo, but 40mm would be a safe move to make. That wouldn't make me trade mine in, but a 39mm (non precious metal) version might have me thinking.


I haven't handled one (or any GS I don't own....sad) so I've realized with texture dials I kinda want more and with non texture I want less. Is that a reasonable view? That said I think GS is more about the case in terms of size, it's hard to judge them on just the dial.

But yeah wrists are different sizes, would be nice if we had choices!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Ya know, when I tried on a Snowflake along with some other three-hand Spring Drives, I took a liking to the SBGA283, which is a sub-40mm watch. If I could've bought a watch that day, I really think I would've gone with the 283.

The dial was juicier, if that makes sense; but the size also felt exactly right. I'll have to go try them on again.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

.. double


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

BarracksSi said:


> Ya know, when I tried on a Snowflake along with some other three-hand Spring Drives, I took a liking to the SBGA283, which is a sub-40mm watch. If I could've bought a watch that day, I really think I would've gone with the 283.
> 
> The dial was juicier, if that makes sense; but the size also felt exactly right. I'll have to go try them on again.


The champage dials GS makes are truly a thing of beauty. A friend who I introduced to GS with my first chronograph Spring Drivr bought a beautiful pre-loved SBGA001 that then got me to buy the Snowflake ironically. I don't have a champagne dial myself but his watch which he still wears daily and is in fantastic condition still makes me smile from across meeting rooms when I see him.


----------



## NoSympathy (Jul 1, 2017)

I think the Snowflake is the perfect size but my wrist is a little bigger compared to all of my friends. For me, I think the IWC Pilot Chronograph, Portuguese 7 day, and the Omega Speedmasters with the new Coaxial movements are too big and thick.


----------



## jdmvette (Oct 10, 2008)

Not handled one but I know I want one!


----------



## gorkem (Dec 25, 2018)

i had the sbga001 with the exact dimensions with snow flake , it was stainless steel and still not heavy, ideal wrist circumference is 7 + inch for this case. Lugs are long and the watch dial is big. The engraved power reserve looks good and function when you have a rotation. Other gs models that have printed pover reserve indicator looks odd.


----------



## rtdavid1613 (May 8, 2018)

Never handled one but it's a very contemporary size and I think it's a great size for most people!


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

No it’s not


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

I own one, and it seems just a little bigger than I like. I like my old sub better, but if I had only one watch, the Snowflake wouldn't be a bad choice.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

It’s not only just the right size it’s very light as well.


----------



## heineken4u (Sep 1, 2018)

Yes. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## cdmav (Jul 20, 2017)

As a snowflake owner I couldnt agree more that the thickness could be reduced JUUUUUST a little bit and it would be perfect.

If there were a perfect watch out there, then what would be the point of collecting?


----------



## egwatchfan (Dec 9, 2015)

Love to see that my old thread has new life!!!! Since posting this thread I've actually acquired a snowflake..... so let me share my own opinion on my original question.  
If it were a touch smaller I certainly wouldn't mind it, but I don't mind it at it's current size either ;-)
It's just a real stunner no matter how you look at it.


----------

